# I'm depressed-castalia



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

I guess that's why they call it a lottery I -this is my fifth year entering and I did not get drawn. Depressing. But I will still enter next year and cross my fingers.
Anyone want to bring a fellow along from Columbus I'll pay your gas!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

I've lost count how many consecutive years I've been shut out of the trout/deer "controlled" lotteries. The state needs to come up with a better system. JMO.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

It's a lottery, no guarantees of anything. I was not chosen 8 years in a row and was finally picked this year. Luck of the draw.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

No luck for me again this year, maybe next year it'll be my turn. I think I'm 0 for 5 but I'll keep trying


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I keep donating my money to the fishing and hunting lottery's still haven't got in 10 years or so and counting.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Last year your odds were 1 in 38. I have never been drawn for that one either.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

This was my first year trying to get the trout drawing. Of course I was unsuccessful. However I have applied for the waterfowl drawings going on ten years now and have never been successful. I see the same guys getting drawn year after year though. I'm no conspiracy theorist, but sometimes I wonder how random these random drawings are.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

beaver said:


> This was my first year trying to get the trout drawing. Of course I was unsuccessful. However I have applied for the waterfowl drawings going on ten years now and have never been successful. I see the same guys getting drawn year after year though. I'm no conspiracy theorist, but sometimes I wonder how random these random drawings are.


I'm not sure how the waterfowl versions work, but I am told that youths have a much higher chance of getting drawn. And obviously, they need escorted by a parent or two. I hear that's how folks get Castalia more frequently, their kid(s) get drawn and they get to go with them. Could the same thing be happening with the waterfowl?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I started applying when it started, how ever long ago that was, & both my sons were eligible for several years & none of us have ever been drawn !!! Just my luck I guess, but you'd think eventually I'd get in.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

TheCream said:


> I'm not sure how the waterfowl versions work, but I am told that youths have a much higher chance of getting drawn. And obviously, they need escorted by a parent or two. I hear that's how folks get Castalia more frequently, their kid(s) get drawn and they get to go with them. Could the same thing be happening with the waterfowl?


Kind of. I never apply for the youth waterfowl drawings because they're all at least a 3.5 hour drive for me. My kids are just getting old enough to go hunting, but not ready for a hunting trip like that. However, even if the odds are greater,I'm pretty sure the youth waterfowl drawings are for the youth waterfowl weekend. Therefore the adult couldn't actually hunt, just accompany. I'm assuming that the castalia youth drawing allows the accompanying adult to fish along with the youth. I could be wrong on both accounts though.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

iajetpilot said:


> How does one apply for this?


Through ODNR's site, same place you can buy your hunting/fishing licenses online. It's only open for application for the month of March now, March 1-31. It's $3 to put your name in the hat.

The way I figure, even if it's once every 10 years I get to go, it's worth the gamble. That's $30 over 10 years. I'd pay $30 to fish there for a day, so I roll the dice...and will every year.


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

I never play the state lottery or gamble but the year I win a castalia fishing trip I may go get some lottery tickets too. Not winning for 8 years give me something to look forward to next year (and I registered my son so once the wife pulls out his social security card maybe there is still a chancE
Hope everyone who got chosen has a great time!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

No luck again for me. Better luck next year--- I hope.
Good Luck and Good Fishing


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, I am extremely lucky! First year I put in for it and I got. It happened to me with the duck draws as well decades ago but I have since not been drawn


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

whats so special about castalia??


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Fish in a barrel


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

My first time trying....no luck


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Unsuccessful &#128545; again.
Wild trout are cooler anyhow
I'm going south


----------

